# WOW admins on this forum...



## ShamanS (May 22, 2010)

Great so I post a survey on a different page and the post gets deleted??????????????? What is wrong with that? Why am I not allowed to do that?


----------



## windu (May 22, 2010)

probably best if you ask the admins through a pm and not try and publically call them out, becuase ultimatly they could give ya the big boot regardless of your argument =)


----------



## ShamanS (May 22, 2010)

I don't care now TBH if they ban me...they will for this post anyway just because someone challenges them


----------



## Leon (May 22, 2010)

I merged your similar posts, and put the thread into the appropriate forum.


----------



## 13point9 (May 22, 2010)

EDIT:- nvm


----------



## Leon (May 22, 2010)

ShamanS said:


> I don't care now TBH if they ban me...they will for this post anyway just because someone challenges them



You're obviously accustomed to assholes. Welcome to Sevenstring.org


----------



## ShamanS (May 22, 2010)

Leon said:


> I merged your similar posts, and put the thread into the appropriate forum.



Couldn't you tell me that?


----------



## Leon (May 22, 2010)

BTW, I moved _THIS_ thread to the appropriate forum, as well


----------



## Customisbetter (May 22, 2010)

wtf is this?


----------



## Leon (May 22, 2010)

New guy doesn't know his way around


----------



## djpharoah (May 22, 2010)

Leon said:


> New guy doesn't know his way around


Weak excuse to start a call out thread.


----------



## Leon (May 22, 2010)

Yeah. He's new, though. If he had 500+ posts or so, I probably would have banned him and moved along. He just needs to expunge the bullshit he's accustomed to on other forums


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

Leon said:


> I merged your similar posts, and put the thread into the appropriate forum.



OP failed


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> wtf is this?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Leec (May 23, 2010)

I was hoping this was a 'complete the sentence' competition.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 23, 2010)

I know the guy - he's normally far from confrontational so I can only assume he was having a bad day and didn't think about his reaction. 

Hopefully he'll pop back up and apologise for juding us by the standards of other forums


----------



## Customisbetter (May 23, 2010)

I do agree about the Admin (singular) of this forum, but the MODs are not that bad.


----------

